# Excel -> Minuten im Format hh : mm anzeigen lassen



## FlockY (12. Januar 2005)

sers,

hab da ein prob.

Ich hab in einem Fall ne Minutenangabe von 670,8203932 . 
nun möchte ich dieses in Stunden : Minuten anzeigen lassen. 

Wie mach ich des? Hab kein plan. ;D

Ciao
Flocky


----------



## Leola13 (12. Januar 2005)

Hai,

deine Zahl ergibt 19:41.   ;-) 

Format - Zellen - Uhrzeit - das ntsprechende wählen,   schneller geht es mit Rechtsklick.

Ciao Stefan

Frage : Was willst du mit Excel, wenn du noch nicht mal eine Zelle formatieren kannst ?


----------



## FlockY (12. Januar 2005)

tja dann hast du aber keine ahnung von excel weils so net geht 

hab an anderer stelle hilfe gefunden...

meine Zahl ergibt 11:10:49 um genau zu sein


----------



## Leola13 (12. Januar 2005)

Hai,


11:10:49,22358  um genau zu sein   

Sorry hab nicht richtig gelesen beim ersten mal.   
(Irgendwie scheint der Tee mit Rum schlecht zu sein)


Ciao Stefan


----------

